

RIP Rudin - india
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Walter_Rudin&oldid=363394862

======
india
I can't find any non wikipedia source for this news on the web though a friend
of mine in the math department at Johns Hopkins University says that his dept
chair sent out an email broadcast.

(For the uninitated, Walter Rudin is a distinguished mathematician. He wrote
some Analysis texts that have been standard undergrad reading material for
decades.)

------
tychonoff
I never forgot his wonderful book Principles of Mathematical Analysis, which I
read from cover to cover as a grad student in the late 70s.

